# Technicalities



## Blayze (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, so I want to post a story sometime in the near future, but I need to know a few things first. Since I'm only 16, I know there's some things I'm not allowed to view, so I'm sure I will have to censor my stories a little bit. I'm not sure quite how far I'm allowed to take things though. Is gore okay? If so, how graphic can I get with it? And how suggestive is too suggestive? Language I'm pretty sure shouldn't affect it. I just need a few quick tips along those lines. I appreciate it!


----------



## quayza (Jan 9, 2010)

Keep it general. I belive a bit of gore could be allowed but dont go crazy with. It has to be more suited for a general audience.


----------



## ScottyDM (Jan 12, 2010)

Love is beautiful. Gore is porn.

But that's only my opinion. ;-) 

S~


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 12, 2010)

Blayze said:


> Okay, so I want to post a story sometime in the near future, but I need to know a few things first. Since I'm only 16, I know there's some things I'm not allowed to view, so I'm sure I will have to censor my stories a little bit. I'm not sure quite how far I'm allowed to take things though. Is gore okay? If so, how graphic can I get with it? And how suggestive is too suggestive? Language I'm pretty sure shouldn't affect it. I just need a few quick tips along those lines. I appreciate it!


 
Go as far as you like...

and seriously kid, I've been looking at porn since I was about 13!!! I'm only 17 now and I've written a porn thing or two!

Make it as graphic, violent and dirty as you bloody well LIKE!

Though, I do think I need to get back onto working on a porn story of mine... Where's that memory stick...?


----------



## Atrak (Jan 12, 2010)

Just be sure that if it's porn, you put NSFW in the title, and when asking for critiques, put the rating and reasons for it with the request.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 12, 2010)

Since you're under 18, the only thing you can do is keep the gore/blood trivial, which means little detail (if you are going to post it on FA). Like a passing mention, say "...sliced his arm clean off" or "blood gushed from the wound..." kind of thing. I wouldn't suggest going more detailed than that unless you want someone to be a little uptight (as rare as that is).


If you aren't going to post it here, write whatever the hell you want.


----------

